# Mood swings



## gsm (Jun 27, 2008)

I have been married for almost 2 years now. We both got married at 21 when we had known each other for about 9 months. Before we got married we both lived 2 hours away from each other so when I went over I would stay with my husband and when I went back home he would come with me so we pretty much have always lived together. I feel that I have known him most of my life and feel I can tell him anything and do anything with him. He also feels the same way with me.

The problem that I have is, I feel I know him so well and can do anything with him, I scream to much or let my emotions show very easily with him. For example when I say something to him and he doesnt hear me, I get very angry and start yelling at him, even though he really didnt hear me when I talked to him so he wasnt ignoring me. But any mistake or argument we have turns out very bad because of my reactions. I get so mad and frustrated so easily with him I get very aggresive and even walk out and say that we are done and leave for many hours until he calms me down and tells me to go back home.

He used to do many mistakes in the past which were very bad, such as reallly heavy gambling, lying, etc. But I have helped him become such a great person and he doesnt do any of it anymore. He has really truly shown me that he cares for me and learned that what he was doing wasnt going to lead to anything good. He is a very calm person and not jelous or anything, unlike me I am the complete opposite.

I feel that I was not nearly as angry before I started the birth control pills. Now I scream at him for no good reason. Everyone has noticed this. But i really was not that type of person before. I have no other options for bc, but the pills, do not like any other contraception options and would prefer to be mad then to have a kid right now (We both dont want one right now). I just graduated college and we are both starting our careers and like to go out on trips and enjoy life.

I really am tired of making my husband feel bad and treating him the way I do. Sometimes he does deserve it but never to the extent I make it. I try to control myself when I get mad, but it is too hard. I really want to change and become a much better tempered person and need any help I can get. I do not want to loose my husband.

Any help will greatly be appreciated.


----------



## carmaenforcer (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't know if I can help, because my Wife is just like you describe yourself to be, but good job recognizing it and being honest about it, wow. That is a good first step.

Talk to your Dr. about what you are feeling and what you suspect might be the issue and maybe there is a different pill or form of contraception that you can switch to that will help.

I envy your husband for having a Wife with a conscience.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

This is like deja vu as I thought I read this somewhere else, word for word.
Maybe I'm dreaming ?


----------



## lola_b (Aug 28, 2009)

If you got this way after taking the pill, I would also suggest going back to your doctor and telling them if there is another option for you to try, maybe a lower dose? I had a friend that would cry over anything after she started taking the pill...I believe she switched to the patch...

Definitely tell him you think you're lashing out because of the pill and that you'll see your doc and see what your options are. At least you recognized it!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

birth control pills level out your moods and hormones... they dont tend to make them worse.
I have never heard of increased screaming due to birth control pills...
more so these days as they are typically all low dose.


----------



## arlington wife (Sep 8, 2009)

I think that you really need to see a doctor about the mood swings; they sound drastic and out of your control. This seems like more than a relationship issue.


----------

